# How am i supposed to remove the memory card from my Nikon L26 camera?



## quicky008 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a nikon l26 camera that uses SD cards for storage-there's a 4gb card inside it that i'd like to remove but I don't know how it is to be done.I thought applying a little pressure on the card might cause it to pop out(like in the case of cell phones) but unfortunately,this technique did not work.So can anyone tell me how am I supposed to remove the memory card from this camera?


----------



## clickclick (Jan 29, 2013)

read ur manual that came along with the camera, usually u have to push and the card pops up, try again and press with a little more pressure

Page 14 of ur camera manual

*i.imgur.com/gHf9EzT.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a Nikon L20.
Push card down, and remove fingers hastely upwards. This would spring back the card out from its socket. Then you can remove the card out completely.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 30, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I have a Nikon L20.
> Push card down, and remove fingers hastely upwards. This would spring back the card out from its socket. Then you can remove the card out completely.



Thanks-this technique works only if the card is pushed down very gently before removal-it seems during my first attempt at removing the card,I might have applied slightly greater pressure than it can possibly withstand and so the memory card was stuck firmly within its slot and it didn't pop out no matter how hard i tried to remove it.Finally after several minutes of trial and error,i managed to extricate it from the slot by pulling it out very slowly and gently.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, glad that both your card and camera survived! 
Some of the techniques of modern world have to be learnt by trial and error. But no solution comprises "forcing" something. So discretion advised from next time!


----------

